# keyboard not worked



## lucas1 (Dec 21, 2020)

Good day.

Installed Gnome3.
When startx starts, the Gnome window starts, but  keyboard do not work.

errors from xorg.log  current:

```
XINPUT: Adding extended input device "System keyboard multiplexor" (type: KEYBOARD, id 6)
[ 61208.652] (EE) Error loading keymap /usr/local/share/X11/xkb/compiled/server-0.xkm
[ 61208.652] (EE) XKB: Failed to load keymap. Loading default keymap instead.
```
How to solve it now?

which package?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 21, 2020)

Post the whole log; `cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | nc termbin.com 9999`


----------



## lucas1 (Dec 22, 2020)

SirDice said:


> Post the whole log; `cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | nc termbin.com 9999`


Thank you 
We managed to sort out this error. Did not notice an error in the value of one parameter.
I try further.


----------



## lucas1 (Dec 23, 2020)

lucas1 said:


> Thank you
> We managed to sort out this error. Did not notice an error in the value of one parameter.
> I try further.


I don't want to start a new topic.

fsck_ufs: Directory 2408231 name not found.

fsck launched in single user.

how to recover file system /dev/ada0s1d?


----------



## lucas1 (Dec 23, 2020)

lucas1 said:


> I don't want to start a new topic.
> 
> fsck_ufs: Directory 2408231 name not found.
> 
> ...


for recover:

fsck -yf


----------



## lucas1 (Dec 24, 2020)

lucas1 said:


> for recover:
> 
> fsck -yf


keyboard worked.


----------

